# architect



## morevo8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum. I've just bought house to renovate in Abruzzo and need information, advice and recommendations on a good english speaking architect, project manager fees, builders etc. Any help would be much appreciated.
Maureen


----------

